# Hardkey remapping



## muddy83gmc (Jun 15, 2011)

I had been on CM4DX for the longest time and loved that we could remap the search key SHORT press (I use tasker to remap long press). After trying a few others including Miui and OMFGB, it seems this feature is not included. Am I missing something? Is there maybe a 3rd party app that could do this for me? I liked having my SMS inbox set to the short press and my browser set to long press.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Unfortantly OMFGB doesnt have that feature at this time. I havent heard of another app that will do it i guess your best bet would just be to use tasker again to do that.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

muddy83gmc said:


> I had been on CM4DX for the longest time and loved that we could remap the search key SHORT press (I use tasker to remap long press). After trying a few others including Miui and OMFGB, it seems this feature is not included. Am I missing something? Is there maybe a 3rd party app that could do this for me? I liked having my SMS inbox set to the short press and my browser set to long press.


I was going to suggest editing the key layout files, but I don't think remapping the hardkeys will help. It looks as though in CM7 it is a piece of code that actually intercepts the search press and launches an intent which the code interprets. My code knowledge is not that high, so I can't help you get there. I definitely have not seen any apps that will do it for the short press though.


----------

